# What is this? Weird detachment thing?



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't have another appt. with my therapist until the end of the month...so I am going to ask this here. It's only been 2.5 months but it feels like years and when I actually see my stbxh it's hard to remember being married to him. Not sure if this is some sort of protective/defensive thing my mind is doing because of the abuse...but it's weird. 

I went through a lot of the phases of grief while we were still 'together'...so when he finally left I was crying over my broken pride/humiliation..and not the loss of the marriage. I am just afraid that maybe I am not dealing with the separation in a healthy normal way..and it is all going to hit me later on worse than if I was able to cry over him the marriage now...I don't know...he and some friends have told me over the years that I am like a duck and everything just rolls off of me like water and I able 'shake off the hurt' to move on relatively quickly...and it's always made me feel like I might be some sort of freak. The reality is I keep a lot inside...but this current thing where my stbxh is just someone who takes the kids here and there...is different and freaking me out.


----------



## Anewlife (Sep 15, 2011)

That's exactly the way I am. I don't have kids...but I saw her in court after three months. After all the pain, crying...self torture....when I saw her....I said...."Over this?" "Really?" If i saw her now, as a single guy..I wouldn't find her attractive. I'm just dealing with loss of 13 years...regret no kids at 40......finishing school...finalizing divorce. Peace!


----------

